# Audi TT RS DSG - On-board.



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

so nasty


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

Sweet sound! Looked like that was the AT.... Would be nice if AofA brought that over and not just the MT....:banghead:


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

I wish my TTS sounded like that.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

DgonzTT said:


> so nasty


Yes, and as cool as that video sounded, it honestly just doesn't do it justice. These cars just sound SO mean in person, especially with the flaps open. I spent miles driving next to the jersey wall with the window down and flaps open, gunning the thing over and over again just so I could hear it roar. Starting it up in a garage on a cold morning sounded pretty awesome too.



kendoist4162 said:


> Sweet sound! Looked like that was the AT.... Would be nice if AofA brought that over and not just the MT....:banghead:


They just can't win with the transmission thing - if they brought DSG only, MT people would complain about the "loss of soul" or whatever, and with the manual only choice they've made, people who are interested only in performance are upset. 

Seriously, though.... I have driven a MT TT-RS several times now, and while I haven't driven a DSG one, my daily driver GTI is a DSG, so I know the tranny pretty well. If I was going to buy a TT-RS, it would be a manual. The DSG is faster on track, and for serious performance driving I like it better, but 90% of my driving isn't that focused, and for that I still like the stick.

-Tim


----------



## J. Dub (Dec 18, 2010)

Video removal fail.... Wish I could have seen it.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

J. Dub said:


> Video removal fail.... Wish I could have seen it.


 If we get time with one again, I'll try and make sure that we get some video. It's probably something we could be doing more of. 

-Tim


----------



## YB1 (Feb 1, 2011)

So there's no way we're getting the DSG in the USA?? I'm thinking that might be a deal breaker for me, I'm ready to ditch the stick.


----------



## YB1 (Feb 1, 2011)

SilverSLC said:


> Yes, and as cool as that video sounded, it honestly just doesn't do it justice. These cars just sound SO mean in person, especially with the flaps open. I spent miles driving next to the jersey wall with the window down and flaps open, gunning the thing over and over again just so I could hear it roar. Starting it up in a garage on a cold morning sounded pretty awesome too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I've read a little about DSG in the real world but I'm curious why you would prefer MT in the TT RS.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

YB1 said:


> So there's no way we're getting the DSG in the USA?? I'm thinking that might be a deal breaker for me, I'm ready to ditch the stick.


 No, we will be getting them as 6MT only, all coupes. No DSG / S-Tronic. 



YB1 said:


> I've read a little about DSG in the real world but I'm curious why you would prefer MT in the TT RS.


 Honestly, that's a much discussed topic when all of us (Fourtitude / VWVortex staffers, that is) are together. I can answer for myself, though the consensus among the bunch of us is pretty unanimous. My personal car right now is a 2007 GTI, and it's DSG, so I am pretty familiar with the transmission. I've also driven DSG TTSes, and some other cars. For me, it comes down to how I do most of my everyday driving and what do I enjoy most. 

DSG / S-tronic is without a doubt the much faster transmission when you're on a track or in a "pure" performance situation like that. I am certainly not the biggest track rat out of all of us, and the guys with more experience have definitely seen faster laptimes in DSG cars compared to 6MT ones. But.... I don't drive on the track all that often, and for a large majority of my daily driving, the extra "work" of driving a manual is just more fun. DSG is an extremely useful transmission in heavy traffic and the like, but with a stock clutch and flywheel, a 6MT car isn't that bad to deal with, really. 

I have enjoyed the heck out of owning and driving a DSG car for nearly four years now, and if I were going to order another car with an "automatic" transmission, I would want DSG, no doubt about it. However, I got to spend a week with our long term S4 this past fall, and that car is a 6MT. Driving it just really reminded me how much I like rowing my own gears. 

I don't think I will personally be able to afford a TTRS, but my next personal car will probably be 6MT again. The DSG might be faster overall, but the 6MT is just more my thing in a daily driven car, I think. If I was buying a pure track car, DSG / S-tronic without a doubt. 

-Tim


----------



## YB1 (Feb 1, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> No, we will be getting them as 6MT only, all coupes. No DSG / S-Tronic.
> 
> The DSG might be faster overall, but the 6MT is just more my thing in a daily driven car, I think. If I was buying a pure track car, DSG / S-tronic without a doubt.
> 
> -Tim


 I own a 5 cyclinder MT RS car already (An RS2, it's in my wife's home country). I will never do a track day but I'm sort of over the whole shifting thing. My one concern on DSG cars is losing the abiltity for smooth parking and F to R transition at pedestrian speeds. But otherwise I'm so sick of shifting, it's not something I do for fun. 

Any idea why AoA's not offering the DSG?


----------



## J. Dub (Dec 18, 2010)

YB1 said:


> I own a 5 cyclinder MT RS car already (An RS2, it's in my wife's home country). I will never do a track day but I'm sort of over the whole shifting thing. My one concern on DSG cars is losing the abiltity for smooth parking and F to R transition at pedestrian speeds. But otherwise I'm so sick of shifting, it's not something I do for fun.
> 
> Any idea why AoA's not offering the DSG?


 Smooth parking? What happens when trying to park and you have a DSG tranny?


----------



## YB1 (Feb 1, 2011)

J. Dub said:


> Smooth parking? What happens when trying to park and you have a DSG tranny?


 Well for one thing, I can't blip the throttle to let pedestrians know I'm close... 

So anyway WHY are we not getting the DSG in America??


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

J. Dub said:


> Smooth parking? What happens when trying to park and you have a DSG tranny?


 Nothing, really. 

I really think that the only people who complain about DSG and smoothness issues are either people who a) were among those who had defective transmissions that were jerky or b) those who expect it to act just like a torque converter auto, which it doesn't. 



YB1 said:


> Well for one thing, I can't blip the throttle to let pedestrians know I'm close...


 Sure you can! Just click it forward in to neutral (you can just push it, no safety switch needed) and rev away. Then pop it back in to drive to inch forward if you need to. 



> So anyway WHY are we not getting the DSG in America??


 I wasn't privvy to their decision making process, but I would imagine that their market studies for the car indicated that people who are interested in an RS product in the US are mostly MT type people. The fact that we're only getting one transmission probably had a lot to do with holding the price point down (otherwise they would have had to get two drivetrains certified, and when you're talking about a total volume of sales which will be _very_ low, that's a lot of cost to spread out per car), and they just had to choose one or the other. They went with what their marketing data said more people would buy. 

-Tim


----------



## YB1 (Feb 1, 2011)

SilverSLC said:


> They just can't win with the transmission thing - if they brought DSG only, MT people would complain about the "loss of soul" or whatever, and with the manual only choice they've made, people who are interested only in performance are upset.
> 
> -Tim


I hate to keep bugging you about this, but how did you find out that AoA is going to not bring the DSG? The press statements I read said coupe only and mentioned the six speed but didn't make a catagorical statement on tranny selection. I wonder how many more RS4's could have been sold with an automatic of some sort? Also I'm still not clear what it is you prefer about the manual. To me it's like rotary dial phone vs push button phone, I just don't get what "soul" is involved here, neither really have much. V-twin in a motorcycle I sorta get but not with a hand shifter...


----------



## J. Dub (Dec 18, 2010)

I guess you feel that "soul" he mentions when you hit every gear perfectly in the rpm band that you don't need to listen for when you need to hit the next gear... Nor watch... You just feel it.
I'd still prefer DSG. Mostly cause I'm getting older  That left knee doesn't work the way it use to.


----------



## YB1 (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorta funny that the TTS is ONLY available as an S tronic and the RS at least in NA will only be available as a manual. Again, I really wonder who the AudiUSA marketing people are talking to. Just look at Porsche, I think 80-90% are going for the PDK these days. It's way faster on the track and it's gotta be easier around town, plus launch control has got to be fun.


----------



## J. Dub (Dec 18, 2010)

YB1 said:


> Sorta funny that the TTS is ONLY available as an S tronic and the RS at least in NA will only be available as a manual. Again, I really wonder who the AudiUSA marketing people are talking to. Just look at Porsche, I think 80-90% are going for the PDK these days. It's way faster on the track and it's gotta be easier around town, plus launch control has got to be fun.


Exactly. TT-RS should come standard with DSG and optional manual


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Part of it might be pricing too. The TTRS is going to be priced right at the limit of what people would be willing to pay for a TT. It's going to be Cayman S/base 997 dollars, at that point you've really got to want a TTRS. If it was only available with DSG the price would be bumped a few thousand dollars more which might be just enough to put it completely out of range. And like Tim said, for the volume that they are expecting to sell (under 1k cars total in NA) it would cost too much to certify both drivetrains.

Personally I'm thrilled it's coming with a manual, if it was DSG I probably wouldn't buy one. Right now you can not buy any new TT in the US with a manual so it'll be nice to finally have that choice.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

YB1 said:


> I hate to keep bugging you about this, but how did you find out that AoA is going to not bring the DSG?


Honestly? I heard it out of the mouth of one of Audi USA's product line managers. 



> Also I'm still not clear what it is you prefer about the manual. To me it's like rotary dial phone vs push button phone, I just don't get what "soul" is involved here, neither really have much. V-twin in a motorcycle I sorta get but not with a hand shifter...


Honestly, like I said, this is a big topic of "debate" amongst the bunch of us when we're together. Much like the "V10 R8 or V8 R8? discussion is too." For me, personally, I like both transmissions. There is no doubt that DSG is faster, and when you're driving a car at 10/10ths, on the track, it really lets you concentrate more on your braking and throttle inputs, finding the right line, and stuff like that. It makes me a better driver in those areas because there's one less thing I have to worry about, and I can use my left foot to brace myself better.

The time I've spent in 6MT cars lately has just really reminded me how much I like a manual in a daily driver, though. Maybe it's the difference in feeling or involvement or whatever, I don't know. Maybe it's just because I've had a DSG daily for nearly four years now and I'm ready for a change. I am certainly not one of the people who thinks that you're somehow killing the "soul" of a car if you have it with DSG / S-tronic, though. I really do like the transmission, and I really do like driving my car.



JohnLZ7W said:


> Part of it might be pricing too. The TTRS is going to be priced right at the limit of what people would be willing to pay for a TT.


I am not privvy to all of this, but I certainly think that had a lot to do with it. The DSG is a more expensive gearbox, and it would have cost more money to certify both transmissions. Thus, they had a choice - 6MT or DSG? When you look at the fact that 6MT would help keep the price down, and people in that segment still buy a fair amount of MT equipped cars, that probably helped make the decision.

-Tim


----------



## YB1 (Feb 1, 2011)

On the "soul" side it's 25kg lighter in front of the front axle and it'll save me $2,500, plus my kids won't be able to drive it. 

On the crazy side no launch control, it's more work to drive, going to get crappier gas mileage, and be something my wife won't want to drive even though she's probably a better stick than me. 

I just wish someone could say in very plain language why someone might prefer the mt? It's more involving, but that's just because it's harder to really be smooth with it, right? As an aside, I own two dirt bikes. One is a normal one that you have to clutch alot, a 250 fourstroke. The other has a Recluse autoclutch on it, in technical riding there's no contest-auto works better. It makes me better/smoother/faster. From what I've seen on the web the TT RS w/DSG is sweet!

I guess why I don't get it is everything about the TT RS is high tech; ASF body, high compression turbo 5cyl, a sophisticated all-wheel drive setup. And then they saddle it with an old fashioned manual tranny.:banghead:


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

> I just wish someone could say in very plain language why someone might prefer the mt? It's more involving, but that's just because it's harder to really be smooth with it, right? As an aside, I own two dirt bikes. One is a normal one that you have to clutch alot, a 250 fourstroke. The other has a Recluse autoclutch on it, in technical riding there's no contest-auto works better. It makes me better/smoother/faster. From what I've seen on the web the TT RS w/DSG is sweet!



You said it yourself, it's more involving. Do you have any hobbies that are skill based, where you need to practice at it to perform the activity really well? Maybe some kind of sport or musical instrument? Is it satisfying when you actually really get it right? Same thing for me when driving with a manual transmission. 

Diving into a tight corner and getting a smooth downshift, setting the car up and running back up through the gears is incredibly fun and satisfying to do. I don't track the car and I don't time any of my runs through twisty back roads so a faster transmission doesn't buy me anything. Sure, if I didn't have to shift then I could focus more on steering or whatever but I like the fact that I need to be involved in all of it to make smooth progress.

I am lucky that I don't often need to sit in stop-and-go traffic so using the clutch doesn't become tiring and for daily driving it's so reflexive that I don't have to think about it.


----------



## YB1 (Feb 1, 2011)

JohnLZ7W;69763021...
Diving into a tight corner and getting a smooth downshift said:


> So what about ABS, I mean threshold braking is a technique that is also very involving. The way I drive in the US I could live with a manual in the TT RS but in Europe, no way. I almost screwed up in a MAJOR way last summer driving my old RS2 reaching for a shift on a narrow road.
> 
> This decision is ONLY about money. Audi USA wanted a certain price point and profit margin on this car so no way to amortize the expense of two options on the transmission.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Well sure, I try to avoid ABS too, that's all part of getting it right. But do you understand where I'm coming from, was that plain enough language?

Audi's decision may very well be all about money, my personal decision is based around the car's drivetrain. If it was DSG only I'd probably pass and start shopping for a Cayman or 997 or continue to mod my mk1 (with a 6-speed). If the TTS had been available with a manual transmission I would have been in one of those last year. I guess in hindsight I'm glad the TTS was DSG only otherwise I probably wouldn't be able to trade up to the RS.


----------



## nahf14 (Jul 22, 2004)

JohnLZ7W said:


> You said it yourself, it's more involving. Do you have any hobbies that are skill based, where you need to practice at it to perform the activity really well? Maybe some kind of sport or musical instrument? Is it satisfying when you actually really get it right? Same thing for me when driving with a manual transmission.
> 
> Diving into a tight corner and getting a smooth downshift, setting the car up and running back up through the gears is incredibly fun and satisfying to do. I don't track the car and I don't time any of my runs through twisty back roads so a faster transmission doesn't buy me anything. Sure, if I didn't have to shift then I could focus more on steering or whatever but I like the fact that I need to be involved in all of it to make smooth progress.
> 
> I am lucky that I don't often need to sit in stop-and-go traffic so using the clutch doesn't become tiring and for daily driving it's so reflexive that I don't have to think about it.


+1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000.....:thumbup:


----------



## YB1 (Feb 1, 2011)

nahf14 said:


> +1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000.....:thumbup:


I have hobbies But seriously I'm having a hard time seeing this "I like moving the shift lever around" talk as anything but finely expressed sentiment. Faster, safer, easier, better gas mileage/ S tronic vs. "more involving"/ 6MT... I mean let's be honest, it HAD to have been a money call on AudiUSA's part.

And let me be clear, I own both kinds of cars. I spend a fair bit of time in Europe and bought an RS2 over there back in 1995 which I still love to drive, here my wife has a 2005 996 C4S Cab w/6 speed, pre-PDK Tiptronics were horrible. Plus we bought a 2010 A4 S-tronic wagon with Cash for Clunkers bucks from an old Dakota R/T pickup two summers ago. So I drive both kinds of transmissions on a regular basis. From what I've been reading about the torque curve on the TT RS the manual is probably not a deal breaker for me, sounds like for this car as long as you're IN a gear of some sort strong acceleration is doable. In the RS2 it's a bigger deal since you have to get the through the turbo lag before you can really do anything. The 6MT saves weight and money too, so I guess I'm on board, hopefully gonna trade that A4 clunkerbux wagon in on it!

One thing with the RS2 if you're driving it hard the compression braking of the engine is so minimal that you don't have to match revs at all. As long as you're really using those Porsche brakes at 80-90% you can engage the gear you like with your foot off the throttle and you can't feel anything as the engine comes up to speed, brake force plus driveline mass basically masks any engine braking. I sorta doubt the TT RS will share that trait with it's higher compression and Haldex drivetrain.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Honestly...dude...you just join the board then try to educate all of us what Audi and our choices should be/should have been. A simple search on this or any of the other Audi/VW forums would have yielded you about a zillion manual versus DSG threads, and reading any of the previous threads about the TTRS here would have told you how it's going to be sold in the US. If you don't like it, simply don't buy one.:screwy:


----------



## YB1 (Feb 1, 2011)

The only person I'm trying to "educate" is myself, and I looked through a few of those manual vs. DSG threads, meh.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

Actually your '10 A4 Avant is a tiptronic. It's not a dsg.........unless it's a car in europe i didn't know we made. you have the normal 6spd torque converter box.

Some other anti-DSG things are why we do not have a dsg q5, people complain of the roll back that aren't used to it from manuals. it's technically a clutched car, so starts on hills will have roll back. 

chipping dsg has it's limits.........like in the autos. hell, drive a chipped S4 manual and dsg! the dsg will short shift no matter what you do. that is not faster at the track. not that this is a reason for audi, but it is for me. the dsg is more expensive and more prone to failure due to it's complexity. as you add hp, you add more chances of issues.


----------



## YB1 (Feb 1, 2011)

M this 1! said:


> Actually your '10 A4 Avant is a tiptronic. It's not a dsg.........unless it's a car in europe i didn't know we made. you have the normal 6spd torque converter box.
> 
> 
> M this 1! said:
> ...


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

My two cents on this debate. I own one of the first TTS's delivered to the US and was saddened it was DSG only. I used to have a manual TT 225 and it is so fun pounding through the gears it's hard to explain. I bought the TTS because I wanted something newer and the DSG transmission is awesome, super fast, smooth, etc; however, it still doesn't "connect" me to the car like the manual transmission does. I have money down for a TTRS and would not have bought one if it was only DSG. I wouldn't be able to justify the upgrade price for the same transmission and I really want to get back to a manual.

All of you guys say DSG is faster (around the track), which it is, but I don't care. I drive my car on the streets and enjoy my car on the streets, not the track. I think you'll find the same answer from many. AoA is on the right track by offering a manual transmission for the TTRS. The decision not to offer the DSG is most definitely due to cost and volume concerns.


----------



## d00d (Apr 29, 2001)

I paid that much and have to shift it myself!
No DSG = no sale.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

For my daily driver I like DSG and drive in manua mode 99% of the time but like the option to switch to D if I need to. In my play car I had to search long and hard to find the car I wanted with a 6MT not e-gear. There is something satisfying and intangible about the clink noise slamming the car through the gated shifter and doing it all yourself. Both transmissions have their up and down sides.


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

> All of you guys say DSG is faster (around the track), which it is, but I don't care. I drive my car on the streets and enjoy my car on the streets, not the track. I think you'll find the same answer from many. AoA is on the right track by offering a manual transmission for the TTRS. The decision not to offer the DSG is most definitely due to cost and volume concerns.


This back and forth between DSG and MT is almost as pointless as the "What color do you like" time-wasters that appear with such regularity. The marketplace is about giving consumers CHOICES. Audi makes and sells the TTRS with both transmission CHOICES in Europe. European Audi buyers get a CHOICE which transmission they prefer (without having to justify why they think one is "better" than the other). 

Maybe Audi actually did extensive market research and accurately established excatly how many of each transmission would be ordered at different price points and decided that they would actually lose money by offering both transmissions or that people wouldn't pay extra for the DSG - but I seriously doubt it (they sure as s**t didn't ask me as a current TT owner and prime target customer). 

All I'm asking is that Audi offer me the same choices that they already do in Europe, tell me what it costs, and let me make the g*d d**n decision. Rationalize Audi's decision however you want - but they're still going to lose potential sales and customer goodwill.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

YB1 said:


> and be something my wife won't want to drive even though she's probably a better stick than me.


That would be enough reason for me..


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

TT412GO said:


> Maybe Audi actually did extensive market research and accurately established excatly how many of each transmission would be ordered at different price points and decided that they would actually lose money by offering both transmissions or that people wouldn't pay extra for the DSG


That is exactly what they did, and exactly what they do with every car that they bring here. They use a lot of market studies, historical data, and other stuff to make these decisions. It's not just a shot in the dark on what they think people might possibly like. In the case of this car, pricing also played a HEAVY part in the decision. They will likely bring less than 1000 TT RSes for our entire market. Hold that in mind for a second. Now, when you bring a car to the USA that is already sold elsewhere in the world, there is a LOT of work that has to be done to make it legal to sell here. That includes:
Designing and manufacturing (and tooling the producsion lines to install) US specific, DOT compliant headlights.
Same for taillights.
Same for front bumpers / fenders with sidemarkers.
Same for other bits (suspension, bumpers, etc) to make the car meet US impact requirements.

Now, on the TT RS, some of these costs (taillights, headlights, etc) will be spread out over all of the TTs that they sell here. Some (bumpers, sidemarkers, etc) will be RS specific.

All of that adds up to a substantial amount of money that they have to spend above and beyond what they already spent developing the car in the first place. On top of that, you also have to get each powertrain (engine AND gearbox, in combination) certified to sell in the USA. There is a substantial cost to doing that, and it's even more expensive for a car like this because this is the ONLY car that will use this powertrain in the US, so they have nothing else to spread the cost out over. They had to do it once for the 6MT, and if they wanted to bring the DSG, they'd have to spend the same amount again to certify that.

So... back to the RS. Say they bring a full 1,000 of these cars here (and the numbers that we have heard indicate it will likely be WELL less than that). Say it took $1,000,000 to design, manufacture (which involves creating tooling in a lot of instances) and test the RS specific parts for the car. If you import 1,000 cars, that means you just spent $1,000 per car doing it, and up goes MSRP by $1,000. Say certifying the powertrain cost another $1,000,000. That's another $1000 per car. Now you want to bring two transmissions? Add another $1000 per car. Suddenly we're looking at a car that instead of costing $5x,xxx now costs $6x,xxx. (And, if we get, say 500 cars like the RS4 cabrio) then double that cost per car.)

That difference, for a lot of people (and I don't mean you and I and the other people that read this board, because we're a little....ahhhh.... different) will mean that they head down the street to Porsche or elsewhere instead, and suddenly Audi just took a huge loss on the car.

Note that all the numbers in there were made up - I have no idea what it actually costs to do any of that, but the point is still valid.



> All I'm asking is that Audi offer me the same choices that they already do in Europe, tell me what it costs, and let me make the g*d d**n decision. Rationalize Audi's decision however you want - but they're still going to lose potential sales and customer goodwill.


Yes, they will probably loose some sales on this. However, if you're them, you have to try to hit the sweet spot where you get enough features that enough of your customers want without making each car too expensive so that not enough of your customers buy them and you take a loss on it. Audi would *love* to give you the choices that you want, but they just can't.

-Tim


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

And it's not just the certification cost either. If Audi is trying to hit a certain base price (rumored to be under $60k) to avoid losing sales to Porsche (or whoever) then the 6MT might have been the only way they could do that. DSG equipped cars cost more than the equivalent 6MT drivetrain and that might have been enough to push it over the edge.


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> That difference, for a lot of people (and I don't mean you and I and the other people that read this board, because we're a little....ahhhh.... different) will mean that they head down the street to Porsche or elsewhere instead, and suddenly Audi just took a huge loss on the car....Note that all the numbers in there were made up - I have no idea what it actually costs to do any of that, but the point is still valid.
> 
> Yes, they will probably loose some sales on this. However, if you're them, you have to try to hit the sweet spot where you get enough features that enough of your customers want without making each car too expensive so that not enough of your customers buy them and you take a loss on it. Audi would *love* to give you the choices that you want, but they just can't.-Tim


Tim, I appreciate the rational tone of your posting and believe that you are probably correct - but we don't really know what the numbers are. In the end this was a "corporate" decision that may (or perhaps not) have been decided on a pure numbers projection. When GM took it to an extreme it was called "bean counting" and led to the (almost) collapse of their company. But companies create small-volume "halo" cars not infrequently and (apparently) are willing to lose money on them - the Bugatti Veyron and Lexus LF-A are admittedly extreme examples that come to mind. Perhaps with Audi having the R8 the TTRS does not wear a bright enough halo to qualify. As to the idea that customers who want a DSG will go to the competition, a DSG-enabled Z4, Cayman, or SLK is no cheaper than an DSG RS and the 370Z already undercuts the TT by a significant amount.

I'm just expressing frustration that the car I want exists but is not available. I guess I'll just have to grow up or wait to see what the TT Mk III looks like and save my pennies.


----------



## d00d (Apr 29, 2001)

TT412GO said:


> This back and forth between DSG and MT is almost as pointless as the "What color do you like" time-wasters that appear with such regularity. The marketplace is about giving consumers CHOICES. Audi makes and sells the TTRS with both transmission CHOICES in Europe. European Audi buyers get a CHOICE which transmission they prefer (without having to justify why they think one is "better" than the other).
> 
> Maybe Audi actually did extensive market research and accurately established excatly how many of each transmission would be ordered at different price points and decided that they would actually lose money by offering both transmissions or that people wouldn't pay extra for the DSG - but I seriously doubt it (they sure as s**t didn't ask me as a current TT owner and prime target customer).
> 
> All I'm asking is that Audi offer me the same choices that they already do in Europe, tell me what it costs, and let me make the g*d d**n decision. Rationalize Audi's decision however you want - but they're still going to lose potential sales and customer goodwill.


Exactly.
I'm spending ~60 large and have to use my leg to shift the thing?
C&D tested the 7 speed DSG TT RS and found that it does a 3.6 second 0-60, but they estimate the 6 speed manual would only do 4.5.
That's ok Audi, I'll buy a used 3.2 with the 6 speed DSG, add HPA's 10G turbo for 400HP, then do a few more modifications to the exhaust and fuel system for 500HP.
That should do close to 3 seconds.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

d00d said:


> C&D tested the 7 speed DSG TT RS and found that it does a 3.6 second 0-60, but they estimate the 6 speed manual would only do 4.5.


FWIW, that estimate is probably a bit off. Audi is quoting the car at 4.2. Not a big difference, I know, but it's there.

-Tim


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

more info: http://www.caranddriver.com/reviews/car/11q1/2012_audi_tt_rs-short_take_road_test

car has ontario plates, maybe it will come with dsg in canada?? :laugh:


----------



## d00d (Apr 29, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> FWIW, that estimate is probably a bit off. Audi is quoting the car at 4.2. Not a big difference, I know, but it's there.
> 
> -Tim


I agree, it seems too quick for 360HP.
However, the GT-R does 2.85 with 530HP which also seems too quick.
Launch control and quick reacting AWD proportioning may be helping here.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Let me know when DSG is reliable and then I'll consider dropping $60k on a car with it.

http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=199941


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

tdi-bart said:


> more info: http://www.caranddriver.com/reviews/car/11q1/2012_audi_tt_rs-short_take_road_test
> 
> car has ontario plates, maybe it will come with dsg in canada?? :laugh:


I don't have any specific info on Canada, but it is very possible that Tony drove that car at the quattro event that was held at Mont Tremblant a couple of months back. They had a lot of cars brought in for the event, and they were all Ontario plated while they were in the country. I wouldn't read too much in to it.



JohnLZ7W said:


> Let me know when DSG is reliable and then I'll consider dropping $60k on a car with it.
> 
> http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=199941


DSG is perfectly reliable. I've put almost 50,000 miles on one in the past 4 years, and not ever had an issue with it. Yes, there are some out there with issues, but it's not like they're all just going to fall apart or something.

-Tim


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Is it safe to say that the TT RS will only be a 2012 model? If it doesn't return in 2013, then I think only 1 transmission option makes sense. Just wish it was the DSG.


----------



## tomh009 (Nov 28, 2001)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Personally I'm thrilled it's coming with a manual, if it was DSG I probably wouldn't buy one. Right now you can not buy any new TT in the US with a manual so it'll be nice to finally have that choice.


Exactly. And I have to think this also played a part in the AoA decision -- DSG-only buyers still have the TTS option; this way Audi can also capture some of the 6MT-only buyers (like me).


----------



## tomh009 (Nov 28, 2001)

TT412GO said:


> I'm just expressing frustration that the car I want exists but is not available. I guess I'll just have to grow up or wait to see what the TT Mk III looks like and save my pennies.


Welcome to the frustration the 6MT fans experienced with the TT 2.0T and TTS (not to mention A3 TDI, R32, Passat CC, Tiguan, and many other VW/Audi products). Don't begrudge us the one crumb off the table ...

And that said, there are all kinds of interesting models, bodystyles and engines available in Europe that we will never see here.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

the 3.2 tt had manual...


----------



## tomh009 (Nov 28, 2001)

tdi-bart said:


> the 3.2 tt had manual...


Back then, yes, you are correct. I was hoping for the 2.0T to show up with 6MT and I lost my opportunity ... now it's all DSG bar the TT-RS.


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

> Welcome to the frustration the 6MT fans experienced with the TT 2.0T and TTS (not to mention A3 TDI, R32, Passat CC, Tiguan, and many other VW/Audi products). Don't begrudge us the one crumb off the table ...


I thought my post was pretty clearly about the desirability of choices for all of us regardless of transmission preference.

I don't mean to put you on the spot, but if you can honestly tell me that you have placed your order for a TT RS now that it's available with the MT, then I certainly don't begrudge you anything and envy your good fortune. But if you are just rooting for the MT from the sidelines and aren't planning on actually laying out the cash (as I would had the DSG been the option), then my point about Audi losing sales and goodwill stands.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

> I don't mean to put you on the spot, but if you can honestly tell me that you have placed your order for a TT RS now that it's available with the MT...


Nobody in the US has placed an order for an RS yet. Hoping for next week now that R8GT and A7 order guides are out of the way. That said, I've had a deposit down since last July.


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

TT412GO said:


> I don't mean to put you on the spot, but if you can honestly tell me that you have placed your order for a TT RS now that it's available with the MT, then I certainly don't begrudge you anything and envy your good fortune. But if you are just rooting for the MT from the sidelines and aren't planning on actually laying out the cash (as I would had the DSG been the option), then my point about Audi losing sales and goodwill stands.


I've had money down at the dealership since last September. Hoping I get a call soon to come in and get the order all taken care of.


----------



## tomh009 (Nov 28, 2001)

TT412GO said:


> I don't mean to put you on the spot, but if you can honestly tell me that you have placed your order for a TT RS now that it's available with the MT, then I certainly don't begrudge you anything and envy your good fortune. But if you are just rooting for the MT from the sidelines and aren't planning on actually laying out the cash (as I would had the DSG been the option), then my point about Audi losing sales and goodwill stands.


Have not yet placed a deposit. I was at Paul Miller Audi in NJ last night to discuss how they are handling it. I'd say the probability of me buying one is at least 90%.


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

tomh009 said:


> Have not yet placed a deposit. I was at Paul Miller Audi in NJ last night to discuss how they are handling it. I'd say the probability of me buying one is at least 90%.


I'm rootin' for that last 10% 

Anything that lets AOA know that there is a market for a high-performance Audi-badged sport coupe short of R8 money is a message well sent.


----------



## tomh009 (Nov 28, 2001)

TT412GO said:


> I'm rootin' for that last 10%
> 
> Anything that lets AOA know that there is a market for a high-performance Audi-badged sport coupe short of R8 money is a message well sent.


Hope to get to 100% soon. We have a Golf R on order already, the RS would make for a nice pair of cars in the garage.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Let me know when DSG is reliable and then I'll consider dropping $60k on a car with it.
> 
> http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=199941


I drove my DSG R32 for 52,000 miles in just over 2 years and had done the HPA Stage II flash a week into ownership. I drive my car like a kid losing his V card on prom night and never had a single issue.


----------

